# Video Window In Guide Won't Stay Paused???



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

New behavior. When I'm looking in the guide the video window only stays paused for about a second before starting back up. Very annoying, requires turning down the volume or muting.

Is anyone else noticing this?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not seeing that. Maybe a button bounce? What happens if you pause without the window? In full screen? Does it stay paused?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I've noticed it too. Pressing buttons for guide nav seem to kick it out of pause.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Not seeing that. Maybe a button bounce? What happens if you pause without the window? In full screen? Does it stay paused?


No problem there.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

mdavej said:


> I've noticed it too. Pressing buttons for guide nav seem to kick it out of pause.


I'll have to check if that's what was doing it. It seemed more like it only stayed paused for a second, but that was also probably about how long it took to get to the next button.

It didn't work that way just a couple of hours earlier in the day, so I don't think it was an update.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Could you have been at the end of the buffer without it being a recording? This is normal behavior in that circumstance.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

jrtroo said:


> Could you have been at the end of the buffer without it being a recording? This is normal behavior in that circumstance.


Whatever it was, it wasn't a recording. One of the reasons I hate this "feature" is that it's just some totally random program I have zero interest in.

Not sure how it could be at the end of a buffer when it just started.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

GoodSpike said:


> Whatever it was, it wasn't a recording. One of the reasons I hate this "feature" is that it's just some totally random program I have zero interest in.
> 
> Not sure how it could be at the end of a buffer when it just started.


I played for a while and couldn't cause the _channel_ to get running. Changing channel with the guide did cause the window to run, but the original channel was still in pause.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Hmm... just tried again, and it's working fine now. Go figure. Wish I could remember the exact circumstances.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

GoodSpike said:


> New behavior. When I'm looking in the guide the video window only stays paused for about a second before starting back up. Very annoying, requires turning down the volume or muting.
> 
> Is anyone else noticing this?





GoodSpike said:


> Whatever it was, it wasn't a recording. One of the reasons I hate this "feature" is that it's just some totally random program I have zero interest in.
> 
> Not sure how it could be at the end of a buffer when it just started.


If you have paused a channel or rewound back into the buffer you will stay at that relative point in the 30 minute buffer until you/the TiVo change the channel or use another app. Back when I still used the buffer to watch TV I would find the channel the next day still "behind" in the same relative position in the buffer.

If you would like to get rid of the preview window while in TiVo Central you can push slow motion (|>) and it will be gone for that session. No way to get rid of it in the guide.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Last night my Bolt was operating normally. Odd, but at least I didn't have to reboot to get that result, and even better it wasn't some new feature added by Tivo.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

GoodSpike said:


> Last night my Bolt was operating normally. Odd, but at least I didn't have to reboot to get that result, and even better it wasn't some new feature added by Tivo.


The live TV buffer on a TiVo is only 30 minutes total.

If, previously, you paused the TiVo while watching live TV, then turned the TV off, the TiVo would come to the end of it's 30 minute live TV buffer and begin playing again. If you then turn on the TV later, you would just see a live TV show playing and probably not realize what was playing was 30 minutes behind the live broadcast. Thus, you would not be able to pause more than a second or two before it unpauses because the live TV buffer has reached its limit. Changing the channel resets the live TV buffer back to the current real-time broadcast. Going into some menu functions can reset the live TV buffer to the beginning also, I think.

Getting tripped up by this and wondering why your TiVo is acting wierd happens to us all sooner or later. And it will happen more than once...


----------

